# Calendar Photo Contest Commentary



## Josh (Oct 7, 2008)

To keep the submission thread uncluttered, please use this thread to comment on photos submitted to the 2009 Calendar Photo Contest.
For help posting photos, use Anja's guide posted here.

Thanks!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 8, 2008)

Maybe there are others that are wondering?

To ensure the number and qualty are submitted.. how about 3 submissions per member.. maybe different species/sub-species?

Nerd


----------



## Chucky (Oct 8, 2008)

I guess I have to withdraw my pic because I only have a 4 megapixel camera. I didn't notice that until today. Maybe if I win the lotto I can get a 6 megapixel camera


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2008)

Terry, the main reason I can't allow that many submissions is because of the way the polls work for voting. I initially considered 2 submissions per person... Ill double check to see if it would be possible. 
Chucky, I thought 6MP was a reasonable cutoff for photo resolution. If a 4MP photo isn't grainy at 8.5" by 11" then it should be fine. Have you tried printing it?


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 8, 2008)

chucky if you win the lotto will you buy me a camra too? I seen one that is like 1,200 at costco. = )


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Oct 8, 2008)

Come on guys.. get off some of that $$$ you got hoarded away! This one is close to the one I use.. http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dscw120.asp

NERD


----------



## Chucky (Oct 9, 2008)

I've printed some and they look ok but they were not on photo paper so they are sort of dull looking. I can send you the original pic and you can decide.


----------



## louisellis (Oct 9, 2008)

I kept trying all day to get a picture for this calendar and they are not excepting any of them is there a special way to do this?


----------



## Josh (Oct 9, 2008)

louisellis, try using this guide: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-1408.html


----------



## eminart (Oct 9, 2008)

I submitted a photo, but I'm not sure if it will still be full resolution after having been uploaded to myspace. I can provide a very large, high resolution file upon request.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 9, 2008)

just provide a low resolution picture now, and later if you are one of the winners, you can email the high resolution. 
thank you for posting your picture!


----------



## PETALTHETORT (Oct 10, 2008)

some really great pictures been entered so far gona be a toughy


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 10, 2008)

wow those pictures are awesome!


----------



## tasena (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW! great pics everyone this is going to be tough they are all winners


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, UC69AZ: That's quite a good looking sulcata tortoise you have there. How much does it weigh? Cute picture with the pup!

Yvonne


----------



## eminart (Oct 12, 2008)

Dan, I see you have a new baby.  I posted a photo of Poki. He/she is 1 1/2 now! They grow up so fast. Haha. Speaking of that, how long until we can tell the sex? 

And I'd just like to say, very nice photos, everyone. Great looking torts.


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Due to technical difficulties---mine, The Contest forum will be back and up soon.----appologies for the oops.


----------



## ZippyButter (Oct 12, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> Due to technical difficulties---mine, The Contest forum will be back and up soon.----appologies for the oops.



Robyn,
Thank you for this message, I thought that I've done something wrong and not be able to get on this page to look at these pictures. You've solved the confusion. Can't wait till this be back.

Minh


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 12, 2008)

I was about to pull my hair out ~ trying to find all those awesome pictures  Whew!!


----------



## Josh (Oct 12, 2008)

fixed -- no sweat!


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 13, 2008)

what does everyone think of eggbert's (page 3 post #40) photo of the "hybrid desert tortoise- african sulcata" ??? i honestly dont think that is genetically possible, and the picture looks like a 100% pure desert tortoise. what does everyone think about this?


----------



## Itort (Oct 13, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> what does everyone think of eggbert's (page 3 post #40) photo of the "hybrid desert tortoise- african sulcata" ??? i honestly dont think that is genetically possible, and the picture looks like a 100% pure desert tortoise. what does everyone think about this?


I wonder if a DNA was done on this tort? Gopherus X Geochelone ??


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 13, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> what does everyone think of eggbert's (page 3 post #40) photo of the "hybrid desert tortoise- african sulcata" ??? i honestly dont think that is genetically possible, and the picture looks like a 100% pure desert tortoise. what does everyone think about this?


looks interesting. but looks can be deceiving as you know anyways as soon as i saw it i started googling hybrid torts


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 13, 2008)

spikethebest said:


> what does everyone think of eggbert's (page 3 post #40) photo of the "hybrid desert tortoise- african sulcata" ??? i honestly dont think that is genetically possible, and the picture looks like a 100% pure desert tortoise. what does everyone think about this?



I also think it is 100% CDT. I have seen many, MANY baby desert tortoises come through the rescue here, and they all look just like Eggbert. I sent an email to Danny to get his opinion about it because, as you all know, Danny IS "the man" where species i.d. is concerned!!

Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Minh and PebblesMom, any an other members, sorry to cause you difficulties, but thanks to Josh the Contest is back were it belongs. I promise to try and not repeat (finger crossed, it will never happen again) that mistake again ever. But mind you I said Try !!!


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 13, 2008)

i think i know why eggbert might this its a hybrid... think of this senerio ... you have a male sulcata and a female desert tortoise living in the same area. male sulcatas will hump anything that moves or doesnt move. so the male suclata humps the female desert. however, female desert tortoises have been known to store viable sperm for many years. so even though the male sulcata is taking care of the new hatchling, and paying for it, the female actually had another tortoise's baby. its kinda like the drama you see on jerry springer.

so out pops a desert tortoise, and male sulcata and its human owner thinks its a hybrid, when in fact the female desert tortoise just stored the sperm from a one night stand she had a few years prior. 

the end.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 13, 2008)

haha i like that scenario, who's gonna pay the child support?:O


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Regarding the Hybrid. In the original thread;http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-1730.html


Itort said:


> Itort Wrote:
> Welcome. Has this cross been documented DNA wise. I'm sure you could find someone in scientic community that would be very interested. This is a cross across genis (gopherus x geochelone). Keep us posted. Inquireing minds want to know.



Eggbert Responded:


Eggbert said:


> Itort,
> 
> I spoke with my friends and they did have a herpetologist come to their house after they arrived home to find their patio a mess due to their female digging a nest next to it.
> 
> ...



So Possible? Impossible? Regardless he is a nice looking tort. But I believe the DNA test would be the only way to know with absolute certainty.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for posting that Robyn. like always... Robyn to the rescue!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2008)

Poor Turtle-Face! Get that boy a girl so he can leave the "furniture" alone!! What a cute picture!

Yvonne


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 20, 2008)

im voting for chelonologist , that desert tortosie is amazing. He scale pattern is like wall carvings or somthing.


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 20, 2008)

hey josh, can you edit my post before voting and change my pic to this one http://i35.tinypic.com/1zf3829.jpg if so thanks in advanced. im post #32


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 20, 2008)

Scott the picture is a hatchling from 2005. 

There are plenty of people out there that mistake Desert tortoises for sulcatas.  If they have a very light colored Desert tortoise, I can see where someone would think it was a sulcata. I think you'd find that dad was a light colored Desert tortoise.

Danny


----------



## longbeachskunk (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of the pics in the contest are so good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my little big guy can make it as a calendar boy!

P.S. Josh, my picture is actually bigger than whats posted on the thread I couldn't figure out how to load it up right on here.... just in case


----------



## Eggbert (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! I just popped in here and couldn't believe the conversation going on regarding Eggbert. 

Crazy1 did post my original explanation given when I first joined the forum. 

I have been assured the father was a Sulcata who was MUCH bigger than the mother. Their desert tortoise hibernates each winter and they kept the Sulcata in the house during the winter. It was allowed to roam a portion of the house. When they saw there was no way to stop the male from constantly trying to mate with the female they found a new home for the male.

Since Eggbert is young I am going to wait on the DNA test, but I too would be very interested in verifying the cross. 



By the way, there are some amazing tort photos!


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 22, 2008)

goodluck everyone!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2008)

Janice: I'd like to see more pictures of "Yellowie". That turtle is absolutely *AMAZING!!!*

Yvonne


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 22, 2008)

Not that I am in a hurry, because I'm indecisive as it is ... but how and when do we vote??? Did I miss that someplace?


----------



## Josh (Oct 22, 2008)

The voting hasn't started yet. I have to put together the poll this week. Every member will be able to vote for 4 photos.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 25, 2008)

josh said:


> The voting hasn't started yet. I have to put together the poll this week. Every member will be able to vote for 4 photos.



That will be a great idea. It will be better that just voting for one.

________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## tortoisefreak (Oct 25, 2008)

Josh said:


> The voting hasn't started yet. I have to put together the poll this week. Every member will be able to vote for 4 photos.


Could you maybe walk us through the voting process? Is the person able to vote for 4 different pics of can he vote 4 times for the same pic ( the latter sounds unfair to me )



emysemys said:


> Janice: I'd like to see more pictures of "Yellowie". That turtle is absolutely AMAZING!!!


I agree that yellow terrapin looks really nice.


----------



## jobeanator (Oct 26, 2008)

do you guys like my pic i took of my girlfriends tortoise sheldon?


----------



## eminart (Oct 26, 2008)

tortoisefreak said:


> [Could you maybe walk us through the voting process? Is the person able to vote for 4 different pics of can he vote 4 times for the same pic ( the latter sounds unfair to me )



Well, I'm just a newbie poster, but I can tell you that it's easy to create a poll on most forums that allows you to vote ONE TIME while choosing a certain number of options. So, basically, you'll just put a check beside the names you like then click "vote" once.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

each member will be allowed to choose up to 4 DIFFERENT photos to vote for.


----------



## brittbritt101 (Oct 27, 2008)

when will the voting begin??and how long will the voting go on for??


----------



## heyjude55 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi. I, too, was wondering when the voting will begin. Can't wait. I'm a newbie...and was wondering if this was the first year a calendar was put out. I think it's a great idea.

Janet


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Janet, Yes this is the first time for a calander here on TFO.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2008)

voting will begin tonight and will continue for 2 weeks.


----------



## longbeachskunk (Oct 29, 2008)

Yayyyy! I love how the voting is taking place during election time. 

Vote For Snoop!​


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## heyjude55 (Oct 29, 2008)

*VOTE FOR THE NEWBIE, RUBY*

Ruby (and Janet) thank you.


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 29, 2008)

yahoo! I see you got the thread up there  THANKS for putting all the pictures on there ..... very helpful.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Oct 29, 2008)

hey i think i was the first to vote. All my four pics have 25% of the vote!


----------



## pebbles mom (Oct 29, 2008)

I need to buy a vowel ... I mean a VOTE!!! That was hard, super hard!! I just needed *one * more .... lmao


----------



## gummybearpoop (Oct 30, 2008)

Vote for Derby!

Great pics everyone!


----------

